# Desfasar dos señales cuadradas en 90 grados



## chaly (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola compañeros, necesito un favor, tengo un proyecto que consiste en dos 555 y necesito desfasar sus señales en 90 grados.


----------



## i10 (Feb 27, 2009)

Diseña un filtro pasa-todo,  o de ganancia unitaria, con un comportamiento en fase, que provoque un corrimiento de 90 grados !


----------



## suser (Mar 1, 2009)

Creo si no me equivoco que el desfase que necesitas depende de la frecuencia de la señal que tengas a la entrada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2009)

¿ Algo así ?


----------



## suser (Mar 1, 2009)

Segun el jpg,  el flanco positivo y el negativo de la segunda señal no miden igual que la de la primera pero es una buena idea , si lo que deseas son dos señales digitales desfasadas 90 grados yo lo haría de otra forma pero no con 2 lm555
Ejemplo : un ic 4017(contador decimal) , la salida 4 la conecto al reset así tengo cuatro salidas secuenciales 0 1 2 y 3 , uno la 0 y la 1 con dos diodos teniendo la primer señal y la 1 con la dos tambien las unes con dos diodos para sumarlas y así tienes la señal desfasada 90 de la primera ; la señal de reloj que le metas tiene que ser x 4 de la que desees en las salidas y la puedes generar con el 555


----------



## sergio1247 (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola, yo necesito hacer casi lo mismo que tu, solo q*UE* yo necesito q*UE* la señal de salida este de*S*fasada 180º y que al cambiar a estado bajo la señal de entrada cambie tambien la de salida, si me pueden ayudar por fa*VOR* me urge éste circuito.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2010)

¿Y no es mas fácil usar un solo 555 del doble de frecuencia, un divisor por dos y unas pocas puertas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

sergio1247 dijo:


> hey yo necesito hacer casi lo mismo que tu viejo solo q*UE* yo necesito q*UE* la señal de salida este de*S*fasada 180º y que al cambiar a estado bajo la señal de entrada cambie tambien la de salida si me pueden ayudar porfa*VOR* me urge este circuito


Con un transistor


----------



## sergio1247 (Ago 5, 2010)

Scooter: pues la verdad no porque la frecuencia de la señal de entrada no es muy alta y pues como necesito hacer ese retardo en la señal de salida para darle time a un motor de frenarse e iniciar un nuevo ciclo

Fogonazo: con un transistor en que configuración ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 5, 2010)

sergio1247 dijo:


> Fogonazo: con un transistor en que configuración ?



Si aplicas la señal por base y tomas la salida por colector (NPN), las señales quedan desplazadas 180º


----------



## karl87 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya tengo generada la señal cuadrada, pero solo necesito desfasarla 90° grados  ¿cómo puedo hacerlo ? . Gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

Una idea chapucera pero funciona. Cambiando R1 y/o C1 se modifica el retardo. También hay que cambiarlos si varía mucho la frecuencia. Esto sirve si la frecuencia es constante.


----------



## oscar84 (May 12, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si aplicas la señal por base y tomas la salida por colector (NPN), las señales quedan desplazadas 180º



Hola igual me surgio esta pregunta como puedo desfasar a los 180° grados. tengo implemementado mi circuito y me da una señal cuadrada pero quiero desfasarla 180° como puedo hacerlo con el transistor NPN
y donde conectaria cada uno de los pines emisor, base y colector.
seria d egran ayuda su respuesta saludos.



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Algo así ?



Hola fogonazo.... estoy viendo tu circuito y me preguntaba? como puedo hacer le que se desfase 180 grados que es lo que tengo que cambiarle al circuito no se si el valor de capacitores o algo mas ??  saludos y espero tu respuesta..
bye..ñ


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2011)

Estas preguntando lo que ya te repondieron, de echo tomaste lo dicho por fogonazo y alli esta lo que preguntas


----------



## johncaro12 (May 12, 2011)

oscar84 dijo:


> hola igual me surgio esta pregunta como puedo desfasar a los 180° grados. tengo implemementado mi circuito y me da una señal cuadrada pero quiero desfasarla 180° como puedo hacerlo con el transistor NPN
> y donde conectaria cada uno de los pines emisor, base y colector.
> seria d egran ayuda su respuesta saludos.


----------



## oscar84 (May 17, 2011)

Hola, ya conecté de otra forma mi circuito.. y me dió una señal cuadrada desfasada..
Ahora me surgió otro problemita , conecté la salida de la señal del 555 a un moc3031 y a ésta misma le hice un arreglo para conectarla a un SCR.. Me enciende a apaga un foco.. el único problema es que éste se encuentra parpadeando y lo que yo quiero es que deje de parpadear y prenda y apague, como le puedo hacer???? me sugirieron poner un capacitor para que elimine este parpadeo pero en verdad no se si ésto funcione... espero y ustedes tengan una solución a ésto... Saludos.


----------



## johncaro12 (May 20, 2011)

Si pusieras un esquema de lo que estas haciendo?, para saber cual sería el problema.


----------

